# Coldplay in Dubai



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

Read somewhere - either Time Out or newspaper that Coldplay was coming to Dubai. Is this true and if it is how do we purchase tickets?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I have heard nothing about this (& I hear about most things!) and it hasn't been in Time Out. I understood that Chris Martin is against playing in Dubai due to human rights issues.


-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I thought coldplay was something you did at skidubai!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> I thought coldplay was something you did at skidubai!!



Shhhh! You are showing your age now! 

-


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

rj.uk said:


> Read somewhere - either Time Out or newspaper that Coldplay was coming to Dubai. Is this true and if it is how do we purchase tickets?


I saw an ad on TV (showtime) last night saying they would be playing somewhere soon...not Dubai because I got excited and then quickly deflated when they said some other country. I think it was Aussie?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Who's Chris Martin 







Now who's showing their age 








Joke, I do know really


----------

